# Probleme beim jar erstellen unter eclipse



## hottie (14. September 2005)

Hi,
 wenn ich unter Eclipse ein Jar erstellen will ist es danach nicht ausführbar. Wenn ich einen Doppelklick uaf den File mache passiert nichts. In Eclipse kann ich es zwar ausführen aber nicht normal in Windows. Mainclass und alles müsste eigentlich alles drin stehen und ich habe auch schon gegooglet, aber keine wirklich Antwort gefunden. 
 Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## Lautsprecher (14. September 2005)

Hi,
hatte anfangs das Selbe Problem versuchs mal hier mit:

1. Source-Code in Eclipse compilieren
2. Im Fenster „Projects“ das gewünschte Projekt mit der rechten Maustaste 
    anklicken und exportieren
3. JAR-FILE auswählen
4. JAR Package Specifikation
    Das gewünschte Projekt mit allen Komponenten: project, classpath, etc. auswählen.
    Export generated class files and recourcces und
   Export java source files and recources ankreuzen
   Pfadangabe, in welchen das JAR-File erzeugt werden soll.
   Compress the contents of the JAR File
   Add directory entries
5. JAR Packaging Options
    Einstellungen unverändert lassen
    Wenn gewünscht eine Descripton erstellen lassen. Für die ausführbare Datei aber   
    nicht notwendig
6.JAR Manifest Specification
   ACHTUNG WICHTIG
  Manifest-File erzeugen und am besten abspeichern:
  /Test/Manifest 
  Bei Seal the JAR unter Details das (default Package) auswählen
  Die main-Class hinzufügen (ohne diese ist die Application nicht lauffähig)
  Dazu unter Browse die entsprechende Klasse auswählen 
7. Dann lade dir mal aus dem Internet den: JSmoothGen
   Mit dem erstellst du dann das Jar-File
8. JSmoothGen starten
9. Unter Skeleton Chooser Window  Wrapper auswählen  (Keine Auswahl)
10. Executable-Verzeichnisse anlegen
     1. Executable Binary
         Im Project-Ordner erstellen (in dem 
         auch die main-Class liegt.
        Sie muss von Hand erstellt werden.
        Eingabe: text.exe
   2. Executable Icon
      Verzeichnis wählen, in dem ge-
       wünschtes Bild liegt.
      Abspeichern im jpg-Format
    3.  Current Directory
       am Besten leer lassen
11. Application-Menü auswählen
     1. Classpath des Projekts angeben
    Noch keine spezifische Datei   
    auswählen, nur Projektordner aus-
    wählen
   2. Use an Embedded JAR auswählen
     Erinnerung: Eclipse hat beim  
     exportieren ein JAR-File angelegt. 
     Dieses wird nun ausgewählt
  3. Die main-Class auswählen
12. JVM Selection    (Keine AUSWAHL)
      JVM Configuration
13. Projekt im JSmoothGen compilieren
Die Pgm$1.class, Pgm$2.class und die Pgm.exe müssen zusammen in ein Server-Verzeichnis, auf das die Endbenutzer-PC’s zugreifen können, gelegt werden.
Die Java-Anwendung wird dann vom Endbenutzer-Rechner ausgeführt, wobei die Anwendung seine Quellen (main-Class) über das Server-Verzeichnis bezieht.


Hasta luego


----------



## MarkusG (3. Oktober 2005)

Das ist doch mal eine tolle Anleitung. Junge, Du hast mich gerettet )

Irgendwie bin ich an all den anderen Versuchen gescheitert. 

Vielen Dank,

Bis dann

Mfg. Markus


----------

